# yellow belly black ?



## natrix (Apr 3, 2008)

My wife's sister informed her tonight that her guy had recently had to kill a 'yellow belly black'
on their property near Ballina .
Is there actually such a snake ? or did he probably , as I suspect , kill a dark coloured GTS ?


----------



## snake_boy (Apr 3, 2008)

I think they are green tree snakes. so i would say yes it was a dark coloured GTS


----------



## bigguy (Apr 3, 2008)

Ah, the mypthical Yellow Bellied Black again. Depending on where the snake is found they are either GTS, Copperheads or dark Brown Snakes. In Ballina it most certainly would be a dark GTS


----------



## smacdonald (Apr 3, 2008)

natrix said:


> My wife's sister informed her tonight that her guy had recently had to kill a 'yellow belly black'



Was he swimming at the time?








Stewart


----------



## natrix (Apr 3, 2008)

bigguy said:


> Ah, the mypthical Yellow Bellied Black again. Depending on where the snake is found they are either GTS, Copperheads or dark Brown Snakes. In Ballina it most certainly would be a dark GTS



Thanks , ........It seemed that 'yellow belly black' was in the back of my mind as an actual snake
but I'd never seen it in any of my dozen or more snake books. Poor ol GTS's.


----------



## Australis (Apr 4, 2008)

I hear this all the time, its a real shame!
Here is a "yellow bellied black snake" aka Common tree snake.
This common name causes people to lump these in amongst
the black snakes, in turn causing people to think they are venomous.


----------



## Aslan (Apr 4, 2008)

*Australis *- Really good photos there...never considered GTS to be likely to be the 'Yellow Bellied Black' - think I was too focussed on your standard elapids...that is definately it though...

I have seen a few VERY dark coloured browns that I always suspected to be the cause of this tale - in fact - John Cann has shown one that is solid black on the back with bright yellow ventral scales...crazy little beggar too...


----------



## Allan (Apr 4, 2008)

If you go to the local pub in an area where they occur, you'll also find out that it is the most dangerous snake in the world.


----------



## m.punja (Apr 4, 2008)

yellow bellied black snake. I've always thought that some colour forms of the black tiger snakes were what led people to believe there are yellow bellied black snakes.

Here is a picture of the snake I show people when they ask if there is such thing as a yellow bellied black snake.






The black forms of tasmania's black tiger snakes are also similar. This one here is a WA form.


----------



## arbok (Apr 4, 2008)

wow poor gts  beautiful colouration though, is that like a genetic muck up or just one of there colour varietys?


----------



## Australis (Apr 4, 2008)

arbok said:


> wow poor gts  beautiful colouration though, is that like a genetic muck up or just one of there colour varietys?



Its a reasonably common colour in some localities, how it works genetically, i wouldnt have a clue.
I would be very interested to find out though if someone knows?


----------

